
Riak MapReduce: A Story In Three Acts - paulsb
http://www.slideshare.net/hemulen/riak-mapred-preso#
======
siculars
Very nice to see this. Basho is well aware of the shortcomings in Riak's m/r
implementation and are working to fix that. Looks like the key feature coming
to an install near you real soon is the ability to filter keys right out of
your m/r without fetching their values from disk. This works best when you
have meaningful key names.

